# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kush duhet te jetë kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë së bashkuar?

## Dardania antike

Po thuajse cdo dite flitet per bashkimin e mundshem te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves ne nje te ardhme.

Kush mendoni se duhet te jete kryeqytet i ardhshem i Shqipersise se bashkuar apo natyrale.

Nuk po percaktoj anje alternativ keshtu le te jete ne vullnetin e lire te gjithe secilit.

me respekt .

----------


## 2043

KRUJA
po shkoj te blej truall se eshte ende me cmim te lire andej

----------


## Bledari

Durresi do behet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

E kemi nje kryeqytet,por kur te bashkohemi une mendoj TroSalopoja.

----------


## The Clown

Prizreni ose Tirana.

----------


## Longarus

Aty ku bashkohen Geget dhe Tosket e kjo eshte Tirana

----------


## alem_de

Ishalla shkoje deri aty,e pastaj eshte kollaj,e zgjedhim me vota te lira.

Shkodra i bie ne mes.

----------


## drague

mendoj Tetova.

eshte ne zemer te dardanise :pa dhembe:

----------


## busavata

nese vjen deri tek kjo pytje ...
atehere referendum 
une personalisht kisha propozue Tiranen

----------


## Preng Sherri

Unë kisha me propozue :e mira/e keqja: atiçanin! Matiçanin!

----------


## Llapi

Per Kryeqytet une e kisha propozue 

*PREKAZIN*

----------


## Disa

Tirana ose Prizreni

----------


## RockStar

Tirana ose Prishtina . Po zgjidhja perfundimtare do ishte TIRANA

----------


## SKRAPARI

kruja do ishte kryeqytet ideal per kosoven dhe shqiperine

----------


## km92

Tirana ose Shkupi

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Po thuajse cdo dite flitet per bashkimin e mundshem te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves ne nje te ardhme.
> 
> Kush mendoni se duhet te jete kryeqytet i ardhshem i Shqipersise se bashkuar apo natyrale.
> 
> Nuk po percaktoj anje alternativ keshtu le te jete ne vullnetin e lire te gjithe secilit.
> 
> me respekt .


se ketu po na thua tjeter gja...si kan me u bashkuar dy shtete te ndryshme , dy kombe te ndryshme .. ????...duhet te sheshojme ndryshimet sipas teje e pastaj te mendojme per bashkim
ndryshe je ne mengjes,ndryshe ne dreke e ndreyshe ne darke....

----------


## Mr_Elbasanlliu

Do ishte bukur Elbasani......

----------


## King_Arthur

Mendoj se eshte dhe do mbetet Tirana  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## laura..

KORCA :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Izadora

> Mendoj se eshte dhe do mbetet Tirana


Gjithashtu  :buzeqeshje:

----------

